# Exporter les Marque-PAges (bookmarks) de Firefox vers Firefox



## ccciolll (24 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir les noctambules,

Je sohaiterais exporter les marque-Pages du Firefox de mon boulot, que j'utilise depuis des mois, voire des années et de fait est bien touffu, vers mon firefox de chez moi, tout neuf, qui pour l'instant ne comporte que macgé comme marque-pages (quel honneur !)

Est-ce possible sans y passer des heures ?

J'ai réussi avant-hier (je sais plus comment) à exporter les marque-pages, mais sous forme d'une apge html et je ne trouve pas d'outil d'importation.
La question se pose aussi pour mes passwords. Y a-t-il une façon simple (autre que photo d'écran) de les récupérer.


----------



## Spoutnick63 (24 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir

Je suppose que tu veux transférer de Mac à Mac. Si c'est le cas, tu vas dans "utilisateurs / ton compte / bibliothèque / applications support / firefox / profiles / ton profile / "

Là tu prends les fichiers bookmark.html et  signons.txt. Tu les transfères au même endroit sur l'autre Mac et ça devrait marcher.


----------



## flotow (24 Novembre 2006)

tu fais marques pages, gerer
apres tu exportes en html
tu importes depuis safari
voila pour les marques pages (de toute facon, ta liste saf et vide, donc si ca met le bazar, vire les et  :rose: 
pour ce qui est des  MDP je crois que FF gere ca de facon autonome sans passer par le trousseau (enfin, je sais pas, en plus, tu es peut etre sur PC)
sinon, Importe/Exporte de FF PC a Mac, puis de FF Mac a Saf'


----------



## ccciolll (24 Novembre 2006)

Boisoir tous les deux.

Je l'ai pas précisé, c'est vrai, mais il y a vraiment des utilisateurs PC qui viennent poser des question sur un forum mac ?

Enfin, moi c'est de mac à mac. De 10.3.9 à 10.3.9.

Je vais peut-être plutôt essayer la méthode de Spoutnick63 qui semble plus directe, quoique celle de Tucpasquic au moins je peux l'appliquer tout de suite puisque j'ai créé ce fameux bookmarks.html au boulot cette semaine (et je sais pas comment car chez moi, sur FFox 1.5.0.7, je ne trouve pas de bouton exporter. Pourtant je me souviens pas avoir dû chercher au boulot donc ça avait dû me tomber sous la main direct bizarre).
Mais tu dis pas comment les importer dans safari. j'ai rien trouvé qui y ressemble.
Ensuite, en effet, je peux importer depuis safari, ça j'ai vu dans FFox. Bizarre qu'ils aient pas prévu importer depuis un fichier. Pour ceux qui voudraient récupérer leurs bookmarks depuis, je sais pas , exploseur, opera, camino, netscape, etc. ou tout simplemnt FFox, comme moi.
Cela dit avec ta méthode, je suis pas sûr de récupérer l'arborescence de mes bookmarks

Bon, on verra quand j'en saurais plus.

D'ici là, bonne nuit !


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

des switcher de Pc a mac, qui ne veulent pas tout perdre (j'ai pensé a ca, car tu as dit, de nombreuses année et j'ai tout de suite pensé switcher


----------



## petitpiaf (19 Février 2009)

Pour transférer ses marques pages de Firefox à Firefox (à partir de la version 3.0):
Depuis l'ordinateur d'origine, dans Firefox: Marque-pages -> Organiser les marque-pages
Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, cliquer sur l'icône situé le plus à droite (forme d'étoile aux coins arrondis) et cliquer sur "Sauvegarder". Ceci sauvegardera vos marques page dans un fichier (à vous de choisir l'endroit où vous stockez le fichier).
Depuis l'ordinateur de destination, ouvrir cette même fenêtre et cliquer sur "Restaurer -> Choisir un fichier" et choisir le fichier de sauvegarde.
Tous vos marques pages seront importés avec leur hiérarchie.


----------

